# Drivers Licence/ BCID card no fixed adress



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I need to get myself a drivers licence/BCID either, but i have no fixed adress as of yet.

Will i need documentation of the adress i put down?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

belcher said:


> I need to get myself a drivers licence/BCID either, but i have no fixed adress as of yet.
> 
> Will i need documentation of the adress i put down?


Hi,

Everything that I've gotten done in AB (SIN, D's L) has required me to show proof of address (Lease Agreement) and legal grounds of stay (WP in my case). 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

We need to get one of these BCIDs as well.. A bit scared to go brave the driving just yet.. Where do you have to go to get one?

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

jazziyasm said:


> We need to get one of these BCIDs as well.. A bit scared to go brave the driving just yet.. Where do you have to go to get one?
> 
> Countdown! August 27, 2012


Just get the drivers licence, you just take in your valid australian drivers licence in, they will issue you a Vancouver Licence.

Having a Licence does not force you to drive.

My only problem is i wont have a permanent adress for a while and running of time on my Aussie Licence


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Yeah we don't have a permanent address either, we've been using the address for the apartment we've booked out for 6 weeks and changing it later..

How long ago did you land?

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

i travel back and fourth a lot, thats why i dont have a permanent adress, but im getting tired of having no local id.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

belcher said:


> i travel back and fourth a lot, thats why i dont have a permanent adress, but im getting tired of having no local id.


Get a box at your local UPS or Post Office, they are about $10/month...

You
Suite 1234
987 Everywhere Street
Anywhereville, B.C.
A1B 2C3


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

belcher said:


> i travel back and fourth a lot, thats why i dont have a permanent adress, but im getting tired of having no local id.


Do you have anyone here in BC whose address you can use as your own?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Get a box at your local UPS or Post Office, they are about $10/month...
> 
> You
> Suite 1234
> ...


i assumed a box wouldn't suffice as i would not be able to prove i lived at the post office


----------

